# Most Embarrassing thing you watch on TV?



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

I was in the store tonight and heard an ad on the radio...*Project Runway* season 3 starts tonight! Whoohoo!!!! I'm so excited....



...and so embarrassed! LOL! 

What's the most embarrassing thing you watch religiously on television?


----------



## lienluu (Jul 12, 2006)

Lifetime, Television for Women.


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2006)

I got bored last night and put on thomas the tank engine for a bit


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Lifetime, Television for Women.



Oh right, I knew that one... three words: 











Merideth. Baxter. Birney.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheaters... shssh... don't tell anyone.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheaters isn't embarassing, that's quality entertainment. Especially when the little dorky guy with the glasses, earpiece and trenchcoat tries to egg on the guy they busted cheating.

I actually saw Pee Wee's Play House on last night. They added it to the lineup of cartoons I watch on Adult Swim. That show is freaking creepy!

Jon
________
Vapir one vaporizer


----------



## gore42 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to watch Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  


Now I don't have a TV, so I don't watch anything. I'm not sure I should post in threads like this; I like to believe that I have some dignity....

- Matthew Gore


----------



## rad (Jul 12, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I used to watch Buffy the Vampire Slayer.



that was just last year (she whispered very sneeky like)oke:


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I'm not sure I should post in threads like this; I like to believe that I have some dignity....
> 
> - Matthew Gore



That's why I posted it....I know you do!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 13, 2006)

Walker. Texas. Ranger.


Damn you Chuck Norris! DAMN YOU! (shaking fist angrily at the sky)


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

Are we talking just TV shows? If not, the most embarassing thing I watch, on occasion, is Sailor Moon, the Japanese unedited version. I love anime, but I hardly watch the long series, just usually the ones under 30 episodes or Miyazaki... but Sailor Moon, I don't know.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 13, 2006)

gore42 said:


> I used to watch Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
> 
> 
> Now I don't have a TV, so I don't watch anything. I'm not sure I should post in threads like this; I like to believe that I have some dignity....
> ...



Im quite unabashed in admitting, rather, proclaiming, i am a HUGE buffy/angel/firefly/pretty much anything by joss whedon fan! Im right there with you Matthew!

Yeah, i caught pee wee's playhouse too, hehe. jeez, i watch walker *TOO!* am i a geek?...


----------



## bench72 (Jul 13, 2006)

Pokemon!

And I still can't catch them all :sob:


----------



## TADD (Jul 13, 2006)

I am not embarassed about any of my shows right now... But I have started to watch the Blade series..... I did watch American Idol earlier this year for the first time, my computer was broken for almost the entire stint... AI is very embarassing to watch to me....


----------



## gary (Jul 13, 2006)

Jerr-ee, Jerr-ee, Jerr-ee,
Folks who know me would be agast at the very idea.

Must... look... away.... Can't...look away... 

(This is our litttle secret, OK?)
gary


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 13, 2006)

once in a while I watch a few quarters of a knick game. oh wait, that's embarrassing for them. bleah.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2006)

Heather said:


> I was in the store tonight and heard an ad on the radio...*Project Runway* season 3 starts tonight! Whoohoo!!!! I'm so excited....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the resonse you gave me when I teased you about being an Orchid Mahta Hari and wearing high heals I'm totally shocked

I once watched an episode of teletubies and liked it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 14, 2006)

Rick said:


> After the resonse you gave me when I teased you about being an Orchid Mahta Hari and wearing high heals I'm totally shocked
> 
> I once watched an episode of teletubies and liked it.




Hahaha! I forgot the Mata Hari thing! lol! 
I also like to sometimes go by "Natasha"....


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2006)

naruto marathon....toonami 7-11pm :clap:


----------



## Heather (Jul 15, 2006)

I though naruto was a type of sushi?


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2006)

no way....its a cartoon about a bunch of ninja kids with super human abilities :clap:


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2016)

I was looking for an old thread (I haven't found it yet!) We used to talk a lot more about totally random stuff, huh? 

Watching Homeland right now... Wow, Season 3 of Project Runway? That was like 10 seasons ago!


----------



## Ray (Aug 17, 2016)

Donald Trump


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2016)

Lol!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2016)

touche'


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm an OUTLANDER junkie.


----------



## troy (Aug 18, 2016)

Supernatural reruns lol..


----------



## Ray (Aug 18, 2016)

I have watched Project Runway, but mostly to ogle Heidi Klum.

Outlander is very good. I'm currently getting a giggle out of Brain Dead, as it perfectly describes the DC scene.

I am generally in favor of almost anything that includes nudity....


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 18, 2016)

Finding Carter on MTV


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2016)

My GF says she never would have imagined; but we watch Ridiculousness and UFC!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2016)

This was pretty wild. I wonder if it is real or staged. 

https://youtu.be/6MubunsD-7g


----------



## abax (Aug 19, 2016)

Does it really matter if it's staged or real??????


----------

